# confused



## palmanovadave (Jul 22, 2008)

Any ideas why i have to post 4 messages before i can reply to someones questions


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

palmanovadave said:


> Any ideas why i have to post 4 messages before i can reply to someones questions


Yes, because those are the forum rules to stop people coming onto the forum and spamming members. We ask for valid posts, not posts just made for no reason to get you up to 4 posts

Please refer to posting rules
Thank you


----------

